# VPN/VLan for lan game?



## MoffD (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello,

I need help on setting up a lan game
what i am trying to do is:

My friend and I both have computers with DOSBox
both are using ipx tunneling for multiplayer lan games
the game is already setup I just need to connect via a local ip address
but the computers are not on the same network and I can't use port forwarding on the router

is there some free Linux program like Comodo unite that I can use for vpn or vlan and can someone walk me through setting it up?
google doesn't help for step-by-step on this :banghead:


----------



## MoffD (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone?:huh:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You wouldn't be using vlans.

You would need to create a vpn between your pcs. That vpn would have to support the ipx tunneling.

Back when I played ipx based games there was no tunneling of the protocol so I am unsure how you are going to accomplish this over a ip based vpn


----------



## MoffD (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for responding... Some Win pay-for programs just handle everything on their servers (I.E. Hamachi), but I can't find any for Linux and/or that are free. I think there was a way of using something like TeamViewer for a VPN but I don't think it has LAN support


----------

